# How to best connect DVD player to 622?



## crenita (Apr 18, 2006)

After reading the manual it indicated you should run the cable from the wall into the DVD player and then into the 622.. but my installer had to use two different lines to access the system as Dish Network would not auth the better connector for this unit..
So now I am faced with how to connect my DVD player to the 622 When I connected it with a s-video cable nothing. Tried a Composite Video connection still nothing.. now the only way I can play DVD is directly into the TV by passing the 622 and thus eliminating my ability to record onto my DVD recorder ? 
guy's any idea's .. ?????


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't know if this is 'best', but it is what I use.

To record, hook S-Video or Composite Video from the 622 to your DVD recorder, then hook the stereo l/r cables from the 622 to your DVD Recorder. This will allow you to record DVD's from Dish.

Then I connected the Component Video to my TV and the DVD audio out to my amp. I use optical audio as my amp has that. (you could hook it to the TV also if you are using the TV for audio)

There is no way to see a DVD played through the Dish receiver.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

crenita:
You need to clarify. Are you trying to hook up a DVD Player, or DVD Recorder (or both)?

As lparsons said, you can't run a DVD Player Through the 622. You need a TV or AV receiver with multiple inputs (and outputs).

monoprice.com has an hdmi switcher for a good price.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

It depends on what you are trying to do. 

If you want to connect a DVD player, just connect it to one of your TV input and just switch your TV to that input to view

If you want to record off the 622, Then connect from the S-video and audio output to the DVD input and then connect your DVD output to one of your TV inputs, this way you can view DVD or record. Just switch your TV to that input to view

Another option is to connect the Tv2 output to the DVD input, your DVD output to one of your TV inputs and run dual mode. Then just switch your TV to that input to view


----------

